# Stro Mini V2 RDA Clone (Velocity Killer)



## Sir Vape (22/9/15)

Introducing the STRO Mini V2 RDA that many are calling the Velocity Killer.





​
Crazy Flavour, Crazy Airflow and Competition Level Cloud Production !!!

The STRO Mini’s main feature is a unique 2-post open deck design, that offsets the positive pin, this removes any possibility for center pin spinning and opens the door for amazing build potentials. Featuring four oversized 2.4mm post holes the STRO Mini can handle just about any gauge wire. Thick chuff cap to reduce any excessive heat to the mouth and high temp PEEK insulator.

New Features in V2.
The V2 STRO takes on the same 2-post design and makes some amazing new adjustments to this design. This includes a new grated bottom/horizontal airflow that is adjustable with the center cap. New air-flow control top cap and with 2 drip tips included, a wide-bore delrin drip tip and a honeycomb delrin drip tip to prevent spitback. Also included is an additional AFC top cap for 510 drips.

Product Features:
Available in Stainless Steel, Black & White
Unique Two Post Design
Offset Positive Post / No Center Pin / No Spinning
Dual Screw Positive / Negative Posts
Updated Wide-bore Air-flow control Chuff Cap (Thick to keep mouthpiece cool)
Includes Wide-bore drip tip and honeycomb drip tip to prevent spit back.
Includes 510 drip tip adapter with air-flow control.
4x 2.4mm Post Holes (Can handle monster builds!)
Competition Airflow
High Temp PEEK Insulator 
Hybrid Safe / Adjustable Centerpin
Solid Copper Center Pin
Bored Dual Juice Well

Includes:
1x STRO V2 Mini Dripper
1x Delrin Air-Flow Control Top Cap
1x Delrin Air-Flow Control 510 Top Cap
1x Honey Comb Delrin Drip Tip
1x Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip
2x Extra Philips Head Posts Screws
Extra O rings

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/stro-mini-v2-clone-velocity-killer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (22/9/15)

WANT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

